
Google clearly doesnt want you to uninstall default chrome browser on Android - prkvs
https://storage.googleapis.com/gweb-uniblog-publish-prod/original_images/Remove_Browser_Mini_Bubble_No_Claim_Counter.gif
======
prkvs
In this gif[1] between 4-7 seconds, they just remove app and not actually
uninstalling

Even the words in GIF clearly say it's easy to remove the default browser and
not uninstall.

[1] [https://blog.google/around-the-globe/google-
europe/android-h...](https://blog.google/around-the-globe/google-
europe/android-has-created-more-choice-not-less)

------
mhkool
Google is fined for the exact same reason that Microsoft was fined many years
ago for enforcing Internet Explorer on Windows.

------
ryanmercer
But really, who cares?

